# GSP "Kind of disrespected"



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I love how every opponent GSP faces starts getting some type of hype and how thats the perfect opponent to beat GSP and yada yada yada.

Im going to sit there comfortably with a beer and a smirk while i watch GSP dominate and disrespect Diaz all over the octagon and possibly get his first finish in 72 years.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im gonna sit there and watch nick diaz finish gsp and everyone will be shocked except me, gsp cant finish anyone let alone diaz.

Cardio- Diaz
Striking- Diaz
Chin-Diaz
Wrestling- St.Pierre
BJJ- Diaz


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> *Im going to sit there comfortably with a beer and a smirk while i watch GSP dominate and disrespect Diaz all over the octagon* and possibly get his first finish in 72 years.


Yep likewise. He's gonna manhandle Diaz like a little child.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

There is no way he is finishing Diaz.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im gonna sit there and watch nick diaz finish gsp and everyone will be shocked except me, gsp cant finish anyone let alone diaz.
> 
> Cardio- Diaz
> Striking- Diaz
> ...


Even if Diaz is better at all the things you say he is, it is marginal. However, GSPs wrestling is a game changer. Its also Diaz big weakness.

To be clear, I don't agree with your comparison. Just making a point.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Even if Diaz is better at all the things you say he is, it is marginal. However, GSPs wrestling is a game changer. Its also Diaz big weakness.
> 
> To be clear, I don't agree with your comparison. Just making a point.


just you wait ill show ye


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I like GSP but the Diaz bros are cool as and I will certainly be cheering for Nick come fight night. But it's not gonna end well for him. GSP is the best Welterweight everand arguably the best fighter in the entire world. Diaz is a great fighter, lets do the math here. There is nothing that Diaz brings that George hasn't already faced before, and that includes the striking game. 

Georges will be too fast, too powerful, too strong and just too skilled for Diaz in the end. I doubt he'll finish Diaz but he will dominate him. Hopefully I end up being wrong because seeing Nick as WW champ will certainly shake the division up, which would make things even more interesting, but GSP is a bad match up for ANYONE.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> I like GSP but the Diaz bros are cool as and I will certainly be cheering for Nick come fight night. But it's not gonna end well for him. GSP is the Welterweight and arguably the best fighter in the entire world. Diaz is a great fighter, lets do the math here. There is nothing that Diaz brings that George hasn't already faced before, and that includes the striking game.
> 
> Georges will be too fast, too powerful, too strong and just too skilled for Diaz in the end. I doubt he'll finish Diaz but he will dominate him. Hopefully I end up being wrong because seeing Nick as WW champ will certainly shake the division up, which would make things even more interesting, but GSP is a bad match up for ANYONE.


correction, he has never vsed someone with a great guard and a great well rounded game.

Hardy- had no tools
Kosheck- relied on his crap overhand right and his inferior wrestling
Fitch- relied on his wrestling
Penn- relied on his striking, his cardio stunk and he does nothing from the guard
Shields- like kosheck minus the striking

But diaz has everything to pose a problem great bjj, great cardio, great chin, best striking of any welterweight in the world


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *im gonna sit there and watch nick diaz finish gsp* and everyone will be shocked except me, gsp cant finish anyone let alone diaz.


You an me both. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im gonna sit there and watch nick diaz finish gsp and everyone will be shocked except me, gsp cant finish anyone let alone diaz.
> 
> Cardio- Diaz
> Striking- Diaz
> ...


*HA!*
This fight wont even be close.

GSP Is better than Diaz at every single aspect of MMA.
Someone who outstrikes Alves, survives BJ's guard, ground and pounds Fitch and outwrestles Koscheck will manhandle Nick Diaz, hell you can throw his little brother in there for a tagteam and they'll still lose this fight.

Bubble hands Diaz wont flash KO GSP, the second he even manages to hit him with one of those weak punches he will be flat on his back getting elbowed in the face


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> *HA!*
> This fight wont even be close.
> 
> GSP Is better than Diaz at every single aspect of MMA.
> ...


alves striking stinks all he has is power and leg kicks, diaz can box and box better than anyone in the ww division, and secondly stop it with bj having a good guard, its not good its terribly he never attacks or sweeps or subs off his back, he has no guard game diaz does. diaz is better in every aspect of mma except wrestling than gsp


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> just you wait ill show ye


You're delusional.

GSP will throw Diaz around like a rag doll.

'oh but Diaz has good BJJ' ... so did Shields, so did BJ, Serra, Hughes etc. You think suddenly GSP is going to get triangled just because it's Nick Diaz?

It's funny how much people buy into BJJ being effective against wrestlers, especially ones like GSP. 

Nick Diaz will be weak and helpless under GSP, he's weak in comparison and he'll get dominated.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hiro said:


> You're delusional.
> 
> GSP will throw Diaz around like a rag doll.
> 
> ...


what dont you guys understand, those guys had good bjj but only from the top, diaz has good bjj but from the bottom, did you not see dong hyun kim vs condit? thats whats gonna happen


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> correction, he has never vsed someone with a great guard and a great well rounded game.
> 
> Hardy- had no tools
> Kosheck- relied on his crap overhand right and his inferior wrestling
> ...


Sorry Owns mate but I just don't see it. I think Diaz has a strong guard but so did Fitchy, and look what happened there. Hopefully i'm wrong and Diaz gets the upset of a lifetime but I in all honesty I think I have a better chance of winning the lottery.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Sorry Owns mate but I just don't see it. I think Diaz has a strong guard but so did Fitchy, and look what happened there. Hopefully i'm wrong and Diaz gets the upset of a lifetime but I in all honesty I think I have a better chance of winning the lottery.


well if serra can do it, diaz can is all im gonna say, and i dont believe fitchs guard is any good either bud


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> diaz is better in every aspect of mma except wrestling than gsp


Get real dude. 
Sure, Diaz has been In alot of exciting fights, but look at the list of opponents. 
To a casual fan Paul Daley Is the most recognizable name on his entire 4 year undefeat streak. Then you have Shamrock, KJ and Santos. Then you can start adding In 9-7 Corbbrey and 27-19 Denny.

Not even you can find a way to compare that to GSP's list of opponents.
Not even MMA Math will work as Sherk beat Diaz, but was finished by GSP around the same time In their careers.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to this one. Not making any predictions but, *THE WORLDS MEANEST POTHEAD AIN'T GOIN DOWN EASY.*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Get real dude.
> Sure, Diaz has been In alot of exciting fights, but look at the list of opponents.
> To a casual fan Paul Daley Is the most recognizable name on his entire 4 year undefeat streak. Then you have Shamrock, KJ and Santos. Then you can start adding In 9-7 Corbbrey and 27-19 Denny.
> 
> ...


its not about quality of opponents its about skill sets, gsp has 3 things going for him strength,wrestling and a jab. diaz has submissions,sweeps,boxing,cardio and a good chin, if you deny this then you are delusional, the only question in this fight is has gsp got the sub defense to survive nick for 5 rounds, matt hughes has done it so nick diaz can too


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its not about quality of opponents its about skill sets


I completely disagree. It is about the quality of opponents that showcase the skill sets. There are several examples of guys who looked legit but when they started facing opponents who had legit skills of their own they looked like shit. Diaz has been fighting mostly nobodies, but I will give him the credit of being willing to fight (and mostly win) where ever they wanted to fight. A lot of his competition that he has been schooling either couldn't hack it in the UFC or weren't good enough to get there in the first place.

Diaz does have a chance to win, just like Serra did. But I think this fight will look more like the Serra rematch than it did the original.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what dont you guys understand, those guys had good bjj but only from the top, diaz has good bjj but from the bottom, did you not see dong hyun kim vs condit? thats whats gonna happen


Sorry man but there is zero chance that GSP gets swept. Too big, too strong, too good a base. Diaz ain't going anywhere underneath GSP.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Sorry man but there is zero chance that GSP gets swept. Too big, too strong, too good a base. Diaz ain't going anywhere underneath GSP.


thou shalt root for nick diaz, im done arguing about a fight months away, i wanna focus on okami beating silva via lay and pray


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm really looking forward to this one. Not making any predictions but, *THE WORLDS MEANEST POTHEAD AIN'T GOIN DOWN EASY.*


I agree. I dont see GSP simply wiping Diaz out. It'll be long. It'll be drawn out. It'll probably be a bit boring. If it isn't any of these things, I wont complain.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

If there is any sort of justice in this fight game, Nick Diaz will finish GSP and reign that WW division for years to come.

Nick Diaz is a true fight fans favourite. He is the definition of a born fighter. GSP doesn't seem to like actually fighting.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

GSP is going to show how 2nd Tier StrikeForce really is. Just like how the UFC is showing how 2nd Tier PRIDE was. Diaz will be tough to stop, and whether or not you think GSP is not a "fighter", he will again beat a "fighter" in another "fight", and you will have to keep putting up with his "reign of terror".


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> GSP is going to show how 2nd Tier StrikeForce really is. Just like how the UFC is showing how 2nd Tier PRIDE was.


Obvious troll post.

I never said Nick would win, just that I really, really, really want him to win, for the sake of this god damn sport.

I have GSP as a 60/40 favourite and I absolutely believe that Nick Diaz has the best chance out of any other WW at stopping GSP.

We all know GSP's main weakness is his BJJ. He's going up against a top three BJJ player in the WW division and a top three striker in the WW division, possibly the best striker in the division or most effective. Combine those two skillsets with Diaz' mindset and fighting style and you have a very dangerous opponent for GSP. Any one ignoring this is either a huge GSP fan or just plain ignorant.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Obvious troll post.
> 
> I never said Nick would win, just that I really, really, really want him to win, for the sake of this god damn sport.
> 
> ...


well i got one person who has the same mindset as me in the world on this fight


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh man. I love when you guys quote UFC OWNS. It reminds me why he's on ignore. He seems just about as confident in Diaz beating GSP as he was in Brock beating Cain. Just so he could back pedal and ignore the topics for MONTHS after the fight. Hilarious.

GSP via pure domination.



Mckeever said:


> Obvious troll post.
> 
> I never said Nick would win, just that I really, really, really want him to win, for the sake of this god damn sport.
> 
> ...


How is BJJ his weaknesS? What has ever suggested that?

GSP subbed hughes like it was nothing. Hughes has pretty damn high level BJJ too.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Oh man. I love when you guys quote UFC OWNS. It reminds me why he's on ignore. He seems just about as confident in Diaz beating GSP as he was in Brock beating Cain. Just so he could back pedal and ignore the topics for MONTHS after the fight. Hilarious.
> 
> GSP via pure domination.
> 
> ...


hi wank stain everyone is so happy you came to bitch about me like a high school girl


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Oh man. I love when you guys quote UFC OWNS. It reminds me why he's on ignore. He seems just about as confident in Diaz beating GSP as he was in Brock beating Cain. Just so he could back pedal and ignore the topics for MONTHS after the fight. Hilarious.
> 
> GSP via pure domination.
> 
> ...


A Gracie black belt that couldn't apply the proper technique on a fighter of Dan Hardy's calibre is just laughable. Especially when you look at how easy Chris Lytle slapped a choke on Dan, within seconds of the fight hitting the floor. GSP couldn't do that for 25 minutes because he couldn't nail the technique.

He was terrified of even stepping foot in Jake Shield's guard. I think he took Jake down 2 or three times and then he immediately backed off and stood right back up after a few seconds, he wanted none of Jake's BJJ game, even when GSP was on top.

I'm not looking to start a flame war here, but then you have the entire greasing fiasco which was used IMO to neutralise a lot of Penns BJJ.

GSP doesn't like fighting high level BJJ guys. Out of all GSP's attributes, BJJ is definitely his weakest.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I have Diaz winning. Awesome chin, he isn't getting KO'd. Awesome on the ground, GSP is gonna be scared to spend alot of time down there with Diaz. Diaz is gonna KO GSP. 2nd Or 3rd Round. I never bought into the hype of GSP's other opponents, I knew he would beat them all, but I have a great feeling Diaz is tailor made to beat GSP, and it will happen!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> A Gracie black belt that couldn't apply the proper technique on a fighter of Dan Hardy's calibre is just laughable. Especially when you look at how easy Chris Lytle slapped a choke on Dan, within seconds of the fight hitting the floor. GSP couldn't do that for 25 minutes because he couldn't nail the technique.
> 
> He was terrified of even stepping foot in Jake Shield's guard. I think he took Jake down 2 or three times and then he immediately backed off and stood right back up after a few seconds, he wanted none of Jake's BJJ game, even when GSP was on top.
> 
> ...


and also people have this illusiont hat the grapplers gsp has faced have good bottom games when really they stink, when was the last time you saw any of them get a triangle choke? diaz subbed a black belt in about 10 seconds from hitting the ground


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> and also people have this illusiont hat the grapplers gsp has faced have good bottom games when really they stink, when was the last time you saw any of them get a triangle choke? diaz subbed a black belt in about 10 seconds from hitting the ground


i could just as easily argue that Diaz always struggles with strong wrestlers in his guard. Let face it, if he couldn't sub Sanchez, what gives you the impression he'll sub a monster like GSP?

Dont get me wrong... I see a lot of sub *attempts*. But thats about it.

Also, to be clear, I would *love* it if Diaz won. It would make my year. I like GSP, but as Kev said, Diaz loves to fight. That alone is enough to have me root for him always.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

HorsepoweR said:


> but I have a great feeling Diaz is tailor made to beat GSP


Funny, I find it quite the opposite, GSP was tailor made to beat Diaz. Diaz likes to taunt to get opponents to be reckless, it will never work with GSP. Diaz likes to keep people at range using his insane reach advantage and jab, GSP explodes into exchanges while firing off kicks to stay outside. Diaz works best when a guy is willing to stay in his guard and try to GnP, GSP passes everyones guard effortlessly thus taking leverage away from Diaz. 

The one aspect I think everyone can agree with though, if this fight goes 25 minutes neither fighter will be gassed by the end. They both have freak level cardio.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I HATE Diaz, HATE HIM! But, I think he has the best chance against GSP that we have seen in a long time. I dont think GSP can hang on his feet, and on the ground Diaz has a giant BJJ advantage.

I just think that GSP's wrestling advantage will trump the BJJ advantage. I know, many will think I say that just because of my distaste for Diaz, but I am not a GSP fan either. If he came out to fight once in a while, I would be, but he has not fought to win in a long time!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> I just think that GSP's wrestling advantage will trump GSP's advantage.


Quoting before you can fix it :laugh:


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Quoting before you can fix it :laugh:


Man you are a ninja, I published, saw the error and fixed it right away!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Get real dude.
> Sure, Diaz has been In alot of exciting fights, but look at the list of opponents.
> To a casual fan Paul Daley Is the most recognizable name on his entire 4 year undefeat streak. Then you have Shamrock, KJ and Santos. Then you can start adding In 9-7 Corbbrey and 27-19 Denny.
> 
> ...


If anyone needs to get real its you, anyone can lose a fight and Diaz dose have better striking and bjj don't get lost in the fanboyism gsp wont stop diaz standing without it being a lucky shot.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

He kept saying "I am not a coward" "I never ducked anybody" how does that explain the anderson silva situation


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

UFC_OWNS you are required to help me find every single one of these peoples post after Gsp loses this fight

its going to go like this from gsp..im gunna try and strike with him ...fast foward 30 seconds..**** that aint working, got to take him down... a milla second after it touches the ground ..wtf is this people actually try for subs off their back i have never faced a opponent that does that....crap i cant breath where did that sub come from ...gsp taps


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Kreed said:


> He kept saying "I am not a coward" "I never ducked anybody" how does that explain the anderson silva situation


How can he refuse a fight that was never offered in the first place? There was a lot of talk. Both GSP and Anderson were clearly meh about the fight. Dana and some of the fans were making the most noise. Lots of hype and no substance at all. Just like your argument.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> i could just as easily argue that Diaz always struggles with strong wrestlers in his guard. Let face it, if he couldn't sub Sanchez, what gives you the impression he'll sub a monster like GSP?
> 
> Dont get me wrong... I see a lot of sub *attempts*. But thats about it.
> 
> Also, to be clear, I would *love* it if Diaz won. It would make my year. I like GSP, but as Kev said, Diaz loves to fight. That alone is enough to have me root for him always.


I feel Sanchez' BJJ is better than GSP's personally. Sanchez has some very under rated BJJ.

I actually had a dream the other night about this fight lol, I never remember my dreams, but this one was really vivid.

Rounds 1 and two were back and forth, standing was about even with both fighter's landing decent shots. GSP secured a couple of take downs but Nick managed to get back up each time quickly. In the third round Nick rocked GSP on the feet, GSP fell to the floor, Nick followed and took the back, GSP turtled up and Nick started unloading these crazy punches to GSP's body, about 8 or so. GSP opened up and Nick sunk in his hooks and choked GSP out.

I never, ever remember my dreams but this one is still fresh in my head. If that actually happened on fight night I'd go crazy.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

am i the only one who the gsp is going to jab diaz to death? I want diaz to win, i dont really like gsp... But i believe gsp's boxing is better then diaz.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Vale_Tudo said:


> *HA!*
> This fight wont even be close.
> 
> GSP Is better than Diaz at every single aspect of MMA.
> ...


This!

Cyborb and Daley both dropped Diaz, hell he was almost finished by Daley twice.

Diaz is going to get manhandled for 5 rounds and I seriously would not be surprised if it was stopped via TKO early.

GSP via GnP with those elbows. Every opponent GSP fights 'apparently' is better than him at everything in MMA, that's a joke.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> am i the only one who the gsp is going to jab diaz to death? I want diaz to win, i dont really like gsp... But i believe gsp's boxing is better then diaz.


Not a chance in hell. GSP's boxing isn't in Diaz' league. Nick having the height advantage and being a south paw = no jab and run tactics for Pierre. GSP would be lit up like a Christmas tree in any kind of boxing contest.

@Big Charm - " *Every opponent GSP fights 'apparently' is better than him at everything in MMA, that's a joke*." 

Where have you read that? Most people didn't give Shields a chance in hell and everyone pretty much agreed that Shields only advantage was in the BJJ department. 

People thought Koscheck might have been able to neutralise GSP's wrestling, but again, no one ever gave him any kind of chance.

Dan Hardy, no explanation required.

Thiago Alves, people may have given him the edge in striking, but certainly not in the wrestling or any other department.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I feel Sanchez' BJJ is better than GSP's personally. Sanchez has some very under rated BJJ.
> 
> I actually had a dream the other night about this fight lol, I never remember my dreams, but this one was really vivid.
> 
> ...


You would get crazy odds on Diaz choking GSP out in the 3rd!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> You would get crazy odds on Diaz choking GSP out in the 3rd!


Yea, I think I'll have to put on a bet. If it happened the way I remember my dream, I'd be freaking out. I'd have to change my avatar text to; "The Messiah"


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I feel Sanchez' BJJ is better than GSP's personally.


lol u r so smart.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Yea, I think I'll have to put on a bet. If it happened the way I remember my dream, I'd be freaking out. I'd have to change my avatar text to; "The Messiah"


Soothsayer



EDIT
If you find a bookie who makes you that bet, let me know the odds please.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what dont you guys understand, those guys had good bjj but only from the top, diaz has good bjj but from the bottom, did you not see dong hyun kim vs condit? thats whats gonna happen


Right, but you're forgetting Serra who has quite a decent guard and is also considered a high level BJJ black belt, and look at his second fight with GSP.

Fact is the guard is pretty much dead in elite MMA unless you're going up against complete guard-retards like Sonnen. Most other elite level fighters and wrestlers know too much and take too little chances in the guard for it to be anything more than a grind position nowadays, or usually an "almost sub but no cigar" type thing. 

Hitting a sub from guard at an elite level nowadays is like hitting the lottery.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Soothsayer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Yea, I'll let you know.

@ Lidell, that's a bit of a stretch. If only Shinya Aoki had good striking..... He'd sub any wrestler within one round that tried to grind out a decision from guard.

Same applies to guys like Palharris and Rocha. Rocha made Ellenberger look foolish on the ground.

Edit: Palharris vs Sonnen, make it ******* happen.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Right, but you're forgetting Serra who has quite a decent guard and is also considered a high level BJJ black belt, and look at his second fight with GSP.
> 
> Fact is the guard is pretty much dead in elite MMA unless you're going up against complete guard-retards like Sonnen. Most other elite level fighters and wrestlers know too much and take too little chances in the guard for it to be anything more than a grind position nowadays, or usually an "almost sub but no cigar" type thing.
> 
> Hitting a sub from guard at an elite level nowadays is like hitting the lottery.


I agree. If Diaz BJJ was so good, it would have been more effective up to now. He has exciting, aggressive BJJ, for sure. It just dont get the end results.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I agree. If Diaz BJJ was so good, it would have been more effective up to now. He has exciting, aggressive BJJ, for sure. It just dont get the end results.


I disagree with this, it has still proven to be effective.

Chuck has got wrestling credential's and is renown for having that legendary TDD. I think if he wanted to, Chuck could have chosen to use his wrestling in reverse and just take guys down over and over to grind out decisions, instead he would stand and bang because that's what he fell in love with.

Similar thing with Diaz imo. The BJJ is there, he's just in love with boxing atm, if you do take him down though, he will threaten and he can sub you. If Diaz chose to gameplan much more specifically around his BJJ game, I think we'd see a lot more submissions on his resume. Kinda similar to BJ Penn in a way.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I disagree with this, it has still proven to be effective.
> 
> Chuck has got wrestling credential's and is renown for having that legendary TDD. I think if he wanted to, Chuck could have chosen to use his wrestling in reverse and just take guys down over and over to grind out decisions, instead he would stand and bang because that's what he fell in love with.
> 
> Similar thing with Diaz imo. The BJJ is there, he's just in love with boxing atm, if you do take him down though, he will threaten and he can sub you. If Diaz chose to gameplan much more specifically around his BJJ game, I think we'd see a lot more submissions on his resume. Kinda similar to BJ Penn in a way.


I'm not committing to anything dude. Every time the wind blows, my opinion sways on this fight. In truth, I dont know. I really dont. My brain tells my GSP will take him down and keep him there. My heart says, "this is MMA mothafucker!". Lets face it... Ive seen some VERY unpredictable things over the years. This is the kind of fight where anything could happen. Anything.

I bet the fight goes like none of us are expecting it to. Something ridiculous like a Diaz KO on 21 seconds. Or GSP subbing Diaz. Or 5 rounds of pure boxing finishing in a draw.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I'm not committing to anything dude. Every time the wind blows, my opinion sways on this fight. In truth, I dont know. I really dont. My brain tells my GSP will take him down and keep him there. My heart says, "this is MMA mothafucker!". Lets face it... Ive seen some VERY unpredictable things over the years. This is the kind of fight where anything could happen. Anything.
> 
> I bet the fight goes like none of us are expecting it to. Something ridiculous like a Diaz KO on 21 seconds. Or GSP subbing Diaz. Or 5 rounds of pure boxing finishing in a draw.


lol yea, I'm the same. Every ounce of me wants Nick Diaz to win this fight, but it's just so tough to predict, mainly due to the fact that Nick hasn't faced a strong wrestler since his stint in the UFC all them year's ago. If we had seen Nick fight a Tyrone Woodley or another strong grappler, it would make the prediction that much easier.

I just hope one thing's for sure, this won't turn out to be a snoozfest. Nick Diaz and boring just don't belong in the same sentence together.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> How can he refuse a fight that was never offered in the first place? There was a lot of talk. Both GSP and Anderson were clearly meh about the fight. Dana and some of the fans were making the most noise. Lots of hype and no substance at all. Just like your argument.


The hell are you talking about? all the times he was asked point blank he would spout some drivel about speaking to his sponsors first..And before that it was "I injured my groin I need to rehab" "I also need 6-8 months to put on 15 lbs of muscle" (despite walking around at 200lbs)

All the while anderson was willing to drop to 170 at one point..

I dont need to make any argument the proof is out there, you are just too much of a gsp nut guzzer to admit it..


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

the only way gsp can finish diaz is with KY jelly and some spit!!!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Kreed said:


> The hell are you talking about? all the times he was asked point blank he would spout some drivel about speaking to his sponsors first..And before that it was "I injured my groin I need to rehab" "I also need 6-8 months to put on 15 lbs of muscle" (despite walking around at 200lbs)
> 
> All the while anderson was willing to drop to 170 at one point..
> 
> I dont need to make any argument the proof is out there, you are just too much of a gsp nut guzzer to admit it..


Anderson had 100 interviews about the fight where he was clearly uninterested. You pick the one 3rd party translated quote that claims he said he would drop to 170. Be selective if you want, but anybody whos been following this story knows that Silva is not excited about he fight at all. The best he could muster was once saying "If the fans want the fight, then I'll do it" whilst shrugging his shoulders and looking confused. He doesnt want the fight any more then GSP does. Nothing yo can say will convince me otherwise.

And for the record, Silva nuts occupy far more space in my gob then GSP's tiny stones.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Right, but you're forgetting Serra who has quite a decent guard and is also considered a high level BJJ black belt, and look at his second fight with GSP.
> 
> Fact is the guard is pretty much dead in elite MMA unless you're going up against complete guard-retards like Sonnen. Most other elite level fighters and wrestlers know too much and take too little chances in the guard for it to be anything more than a grind position nowadays, or usually an "almost sub but no cigar" type thing.
> 
> Hitting a sub from guard at an elite level nowadays is like hitting the lottery.


Serra uses his guard defensively not offensive, not a single one of gsp's opponents has had a offensive guard or is offensive off their back that i can think of. IMO that is why gsp has done so well for he knows if his striking is not working he could always take a guy down and gnp them. for the guys that were not strikers but do good ground in pound gsp had good wrestling so he could keep it on his feet.

in the diaz fight yes gsp can take the fight were ever he wants it with ease but where ever he takes it he will lose there

now honestly who has gsp fought that is offensive off their back? serra, penn..nope


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Silva doesn't care; GSP doesn't want it because he would lose. 

GSP is just going to take Nick down pass to side control and lay there for the entire fight completely neutralizing any BJJ or striking advantage Nick might have.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Cardio- Diaz
> Striking- Diaz
> Chin-Diaz
> Wrestling- St.Pierre
> BJJ- Diaz


This is true. What bothers me is that people know this and think gsp is the greatest fighter ever without a mention to the massive advantages his style brings under these specific rules. If gsp was fighting under pride/dream rules he would lose to a lot of guys. I know I'll get hate for it but I respect him the least of all the champions in the UFC. 

War Diaz


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

xeberus said:


> This is true. What bothers me is that people know this and think gsp is the greatest fighter ever without a mention to the massive advantages his style brings under these specific rules. If gsp was fighting under pride/dream rules he would lose to a lot of guys. I know I'll get hate for it but I respect him the least of all the champions in the UFC.
> 
> War Diaz


I have thought of this and I'm not so sure. The big reason being that GSP has taken guys down without the use of the cage a lot. Add on top of that if when guys shot to stop his TD's he was allowed to use his knees I think his resume would be filled with more KO's than it currently has. Guys like Fitch and Kos (who I am a big fan of both) use the cage for most of their TD's and would probably suffer under Pride rules and ring.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

GSP looks much more confident and relaxed than he normally does.

I wonder if he'll stand and brawl with Diaz.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to hate the Diaz bros. until I met them, and I was surprised. Both very laid back, personable and polite guys. It really kind of threw me off guard.

Still though, even though I'm a fan of Nick's now I'll still be cheering for GSP. I think he has Diaz beat in every aspect of the game but no way will he finish him.


----------



## DonGambino (Aug 17, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im gonna sit there and watch nick diaz finish gsp and everyone will be shocked except me, gsp cant finish anyone let alone diaz.
> 
> Cardio- Diaz
> Striking- Diaz
> ...


When it comes to striking i think diaz definately has better boxing but all around striking i think GSP is better. Diaz does have a better chin and thats just based off of gsp in the matt serra fight. I agree that diaz has better bjj but the key to this fight will be wrestling and if diaz tdd is enough to keep the fight standing so he has a shot at outstriking gsp. If he cant stop the takedown than i see gsp out-wrestling diaz for another 5 round UD win


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't be fooled by Diaz's Pitter-Patter boxing style. He's got knock out power. Just ask Robbie Lawlor. 

With that being said, I don't think Daiz's ground game is good enough be submit GSP. GSP's top game is excellent and it would take someone with Paulo Filho, Demian Maia Ju Jitsu to submit him.

GSP by 5 rd UD


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Not a chance in hell. GSP's boxing isn't in Diaz' league. Nick having the height advantage and being a south paw = no jab and run tactics for Pierre. GSP would be lit up like a Christmas tree in any kind of boxing contest.
> 
> @Big Charm - " *Every opponent GSP fights 'apparently' is better than him at everything in MMA, that's a joke*."
> 
> ...


MCk- You know I love ya man, but I'm giving Diaz little to no chance in this fight :thumb02:

The days of 'granite chins' are going to be over soon. In the past, we've seen guys like Diaz take insane punishment against Gomi in Pride and come back. Leben taking huge bombs like the zombie he is and fight through. Hell, even Fedor until Dan gave him the H bomb blast.

My point is, Diaz is reckless. He's willing to trade mono-e-mono to get inside. I respect Diaz for what he is, but I think we're going to see a motivated GSP pick him apart.

Guys rely heavily on their chins and all it takes is 8lbs of pressure on the button to put your lights out.

I think Shields was much more rounded to give GSP a test instead of Diaz.

Maybe i'm wrong, but I see this as going one way; A beat down a la Fitch.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

We also have to remember that GSP's team are masters at game-planning and implementation. A very few fights aside, they've been able to neutralize everything thrown at him.

Also remember another of the main reasons he's been such a dominant champ is his ability to transition and change levels, and his ability to mask those.

Diaz is a solid fighter.

GSP is (and has been for a lo-o-ong time) top two p4p in MMA.

GSP by GnP stoppage.

.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Trix said:


> *GSP looks much more confident and relaxed than he normally does.
> *
> I wonder if he'll stand and brawl with Diaz.


Wouldnt you be, if you knew you were about to get your stats padded for the umpteenth time & the mma community were too foolish to call foul.Diaz who was outwrestled by diego fukin sanchez for crying out loud.Has not faced an opponent with wrestling since but somehow hes going to thwart mr dry humper? yeah right


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm going to call it right now. No way this fight goes to a decision. GSP is more critical of himself than anyone else. He will finish this fight or lose it. I'm betting on the first one.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im gonna sit there and watch nick diaz finish gsp and everyone will be shocked except me, gsp cant finish anyone let alone diaz.
> 
> Cardio- Diaz
> Striking- Diaz
> ...


*Cardio*- Correct it is Diaz. How is it relevant though if the fight is only 5 rounds? GSP will never gas in a 5 round fight. If it was a 7 or 8 round fight then yes, it is a factor but unfortunately for Diaz, it isn't. 

*Striking*- GSP's striking gets better and better after every fight. I wouldn't be surprised if GSP comes in and matches Nick's stand up. Regardless, I was much more worried for when GSP fought Alves. Nick doesn't have one punch KO power and like others have said before, even if Diaz is able to consistently land combos, GSP will play it safe and take it to the ground if he hasn't already far before Diaz badly hurts him.

*Chin*- Diaz does have hell of a chin but the "GSP has a bad chin" theory isn't exactly confirmed. GSP had only been hurt once and it was by a thick, powerful Matt Serra who didn't even cleanly knock him out. Nick Diaz is far less powerful than Serra (no im not saying serra is the better striker).

*Wrestling*- Biggest mismatch. If GSP could take down Shields, Hughes, Kos, Penn, and Alves, he can take Diaz down blindfolded.

*BJJ*- Diaz definitely has the better technique. However, GSP had no problem surviving BJ's guard and his incredible strength advantage, wrestling technique, GnP, consistency, and black belt of his own in BJJ leads me to believe he'll have no problem surviving in Diaz' guard as well. 


Once Nick is defeated, it'll hopefully be clear to everyone that any hype against GSP's future opponents at 170 is ridiculous and shouldn't be bought into. Lets face it, Rory Mac has the only real chance of beating GSP once he's fully developed.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

MMAnWEED said:


> *BJJ*- Diaz definitely has the better technique. However,* GSP had no problem surviving BJ's guard* and his incredible strength advantage, wrestling technique, GnP, consistency, and black belt of his own in BJJ leads me to believe he'll have no problem surviving in Diaz' guard as well.
> 
> 
> Once Nick is defeated, it'll hopefully be clear to everyone that any hype against GSP's future opponents at 170 is ridiculous and shouldn't be bought into. Lets face it, Rory Mac has the only real chance of beating GSP once he's fully developed.


BJ has a defensive guard, bj usually only goes for subs when he is on top, on the bottom h only uses his bjj to sweep, hold his opponent or use it as defense against other bjj guys

nick and Penn have completely different bjj styles on their backs


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Why are some guys asserting that Diaz has a better chin? What are they basing that on?

GSP has been knocked out a grand total of once in 24 fights. Diaz, maybe twice in 32? Those stats are close, and would support an argument of equally strong beards, not one that has Diaz at an advantage.

Reach should't be an issue in this one either, as Diaz is listed at 74" and GSP 76", although Diaz is a few inches taller.

.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

GSP wins by doctor stoppage. He's gonna punish Diaz worse than Fitch.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

M_D said:


> BJ has a defensive guard, bj usually only goes for subs when he is on top, on the bottom h only uses his bjj to sweep, hold his opponent or use it as defense against other bjj guys
> 
> nick and Penn have completely different bjj styles on their backs


Agreed. However, defending a world class black belt in BJJ with BJ Penn's flexibility with ease just shows me the comfort level GSP has. It's very difficult to submit a black belt who also happens to be a world class wrestler, has incredible strength, effective GnP, and unbelievable athletic ability. Maybe a younger GSP would get submitted by Diaz but now I don't see it happening.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MMAnWEED said:


> Agreed. However, defending a world class black belt in BJJ with BJ Penn's flexibility with ease just shows me the comfort level GSP has. It's very difficult to submit a black belt who also happens to be a world class wrestler, has incredible strength, effective GnP, and unbelievable athletic ability. Maybe a younger GSP would get submitted by Diaz but now I don't see it happening.


Good points. Something I want to add to that is Nick isn't like Werdum or Maia where they go for various submissions simultaneously. He's pretty straight forward in his submission attempts although he prefers to bang. 

The shit they pull is beyond most of us...they're going for one thing next thing it's another and they chain it together beautifully. Ed Herman was quite impressive the past weekend with his submission win.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nick has some advantages, I will say he's a better boxer, I think GSP has much better kicks and much better muay thai, I'd say they're even in the stand up.

Both guys have black belts, I believe GSP is a Renzo Gracie black belt, is he not? I know he's working with Roger who has the best ju-jitsu in the entire game.

Both guys have good cardio, when have you ever seen GSP gas? Cardio is equal.

But the wrestling is where one of these guys have a giant advantage, and that goes to GSP. This is GSP/Alves, except Diaz is starring in Alves' role.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Kreed said:


> Wouldnt you be, if you knew you were about to get your stats padded for the umpteenth time & the mma community were too foolish to call foul.Diaz who was outwrestled by diego fukin sanchez for crying out loud.Has not faced an opponent with wrestling since but somehow hes going to thwart mr dry humper? yeah right


I don't think its that type of confidence.

I think its moreso that GSP is sparring with big name fighters & gaining confidence in his chin & striking.

I think Diaz has good power in his strikes. But, he's only does well when he was someone backed up on the cage & can unload on them. Diaz is kind of like Koscheck. His stand up looks good when he's in his environment. But, people with the right tools can make him look one-dimensional.

I think if GSP keeps it in the center of the octagon he can out-strike and finish Diaz by TKO.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

This will be GSP's first finish in a long time and the reason I say this is because many of his opponents keep backing up while Diaz will try and walk through GSP's punches and will eventually get caught.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

M_D said:


> Serra uses his guard defensively not offensive, not a single one of gsp's opponents has had a offensive guard or is offensive off their back that i can think of. IMO that is why gsp has done so well for he knows if his striking is not working he could always take a guy down and gnp them. for the guys that were not strikers but do good ground in pound gsp had good wrestling so he could keep it on his feet.
> 
> in the diaz fight yes gsp can take the fight were ever he wants it with ease but where ever he takes it he will lose there
> 
> now honestly who has gsp fought that is offensive off their back? serra, penn..nope


Diaz has 6 subs from guard in 36 pro fights, Serra has 4 in 18 .. I'd say right now Serra is averaging higher. 

And almost don't count; aggressive guards are so overrated. Submissions don't do damage. They're 100% absolutely useless unless you actually sink them in. If anything failed subs often end up losing you position, gassing you out or getting you GnPed, so they should count as a negative not something to applaud.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im gonna sit there and watch nick diaz finish gsp and everyone will be shocked except me, gsp cant finish anyone let alone diaz.
> 
> Cardio- Diaz
> Striking- Diaz
> ...


Since when is Diaz's chin better? He did afterall lose a tko to Jeremy Jackson. He went to SLEEP in that fight. GSP hasn't. His cardio is better than GSP? You're just nut hugging because GSP has the best cardio out of anyone in that division in the world.Diaz gasses in 2nd and 3rd rounds of fights. He wont finish GSP because Georges will take him down at will. Just because Diaz does marathons mean crap all for how good your cardio is. Anyone can do a marathon IF paced properly especially any normal athlete like an MMA fighter can do them.

You know why? Because Diaz gets easily taken down because of his CRAP takedown defense. He also does NOT have better BJJ(Caesar Gracie blows sorry but its true) he subs strikers...big deal. GSP has 1 sub loss that was against Matt Hughes in his 3rd fight in the UFC.BJ Penn who is meant to have the best BJJ in all of mma or one of the top guys and he couldn't sub him...TWICE.Diaz has nothing he can offer and the variety of GSP's striking how he mixes it up with kicks , punches and take downs will leave Diaz wondering why he took the fight in the first place

Its these stupid hype train by internet guys who make Diaz bigger than what he is. He's never beaten a wrestler ... EVER. He lost to Riggs,Sherk,Sanchez and even lost to Karo Parisyan ffs.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Sousa said:


> Since when is Diaz's chin better? He did afterall lose a tko to Jeremy Jackson. He went to SLEEP in that fight. GSP hasn't. His cardio is better than GSP? You're just nut hugging because GSP has the best cardio out of anyone in that division in the world.Diaz gasses in 2nd and 3rd rounds of fights. He wont finish GSP because Georges will take him down at will. Just because Diaz does marathons mean crap all for how good your cardio is. Anyone can do a marathon IF paced properly especially any normal athlete like an MMA fighter can do them.
> 
> You know why? Because Diaz gets easily taken down because of his CRAP takedown defense. He also does NOT have better BJJ(Caesar Gracie blows sorry but its true) he subs strikers...big deal. GSP has 1 sub loss that was against Matt Hughes in his 3rd fight in the UFC.BJ Penn who is meant to have the best BJJ in all of mma or one of the top guys and he couldn't sub him...TWICE.Diaz has nothing he can offer and the variety of GSP's striking how he mixes it up with kicks , punches and take downs will leave Diaz wondering why he took the fight in the first place
> 
> Its these stupid hype train by internet guys who make Diaz bigger than what he is. He's never beaten a wrestler ... EVER. He lost to Riggs,Sherk,Sanchez and even lost to Karo Parisyan ffs.


Well if he's a hugger you're a hater so LOL.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Diaz has 6 subs from guard in 36 pro fights, Serra has 4 in 18 .. I'd say right now Serra is averaging higher.
> 
> And almost don't count; aggressive guards are so overrated. Submissions don't do damage. They're 100% absolutely useless unless you actually sink them in. If anything failed subs often end up losing you position, gassing you out or getting you GnPed, so they should count as a negative not something to applaud.


was serra's top or bottom subs?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

This fight goes one way, it is basically up to Diaz whether or not he gets pregnant in that 25 minutes...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

M_D said:


> was serra's top or bottom subs?


Bottom. It'd be pretty sneaky of me to fudge it like that .


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> And almost don't count; aggressive guards are so overrated. Submissions don't do damage. They're 100% absolutely useless unless you actually sink them in. If anything failed subs often end up losing you position, gassing you out or getting you GnPed, so they should count as a negative not something to applaud.


This is wrong, when someone has a good guard and they are aggressive it lends to positions opening up and slows down the opponent. I weigh 188 and I had a 245 LB judo/jujitsu fighter locked in rubber guard and it took him forever to pass and by the time he did he was gassed.

Just because you cant finish it dose not mean its worthless, he was a strong dude so I had to play smart. We roll five minute rounds and I was able to reverse him and end the round on top wile working for a finish.

Had I spent all my time attempting to escape I would have gasses before him and I know from past experiences he's rather hard to get out from underneath. Dont get me wrong Im looking to find a way back up but Im not going to focus on just that, Ill take what I have a higher percentage chance of completing and sometimes that just depends on who what where when and how. 

The days of simply grabbing a sub with no set up are gone, I agree but if you understand what was involved in Nicks sub of cyborg then you should know he has the ability to set other black belts up and tap them out.

Odds are GSP lays on Nick for most of the fight without a lot of offence because he has to watch for the sub attempts or and IMO very unlikely he will try to stand and strike. Even though I dont believe we should all pray he dose because that would be a exciting fight.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

slapshot said:


> This is wrong, when someone has a good guard and they are aggressive it lends to positions opening up and slows down the opponent. I weigh 188 and I had a 245 LB judo/jujitsu fighter locked in rubber guard and it took him forever to pass and by the time he did he was gassed.
> 
> Just because you cant finish it dose not mean its worthless, he was a strong dude so I had to play smart. We roll five minute rounds and I was able to reverse him and end the round on top wile working for a finish.
> 
> ...


Your anecdote doesn't support your argument because rolling, and rolling while dealing with strikes from the top (especially with a guy like GSP), are two different animals.

I would say odds are GSP will secure a TD sooner rather than later, and when he does, he will work to pass- if he passed BJ's guard (repeatedly), he WILL pass on Diaz. 
When that happens, Nick will either be eating shots, or flopping all over trying to escape/stand up.

Probably both.

.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

slapshot said:


> This is wrong, when someone has a good guard and they are aggressive it lends to positions opening up and slows down the opponent. I weigh 188 and I had a 245 LB judo/jujitsu fighter locked in rubber guard and it took him forever to pass and by the time he did he was gassed.
> 
> Just because you cant finish it dose not mean its worthless, he was a strong dude so I had to play smart. We roll five minute rounds and I was able to reverse him and end the round on top wile working for a finish.
> 
> ...







Watch this folks. Nick has some very high level BJJ.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not going to say Diaz will dominate, but to be so confident that GSP will actually stop Diaz... seems unlikely


I personally think that Diaz will get in GSP's head with his trash talking and mannerisms which should help him get the W. 

I'll be rooting for Diaz in this fight. It should be a fun one to watch!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M_D said:


> UFC_OWNS you are required to help me find every single one of these peoples post after Gsp loses this fight
> 
> its going to go like this from gsp..im gunna try and strike with him ...fast foward 30 seconds..**** that aint working, got to take him down... a milla second after it touches the ground ..wtf is this people actually try for subs off their back i have never faced a opponent that does that....crap i cant breath where did that sub come from ...gsp taps


thats a done deal my friend, but thats not the funniest part, the funniest part is derp gsp gonna finish mr.granite chin even though he hasnt done that in years


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who has thought for a long time that Nick Diaz was THE man to beat GSP. Nick doesn't always look super impressive but he gets it done.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im gonna sit there and watch nick diaz finish gsp and everyone will be shocked except me, gsp cant finish anyone let alone diaz.
> 
> Cardio- Diaz
> Striking- Diaz
> ...



Speed - GSP by a lot

And that will be the difference. 

Diaz won't be able to keep up...just like Shields, Hardy, Kos, Alves, Penn and Fitch. His striking won't look as good, he'll be worried about the TD and Nick's going to get his a** beat :wink01:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is a tough fight to call.

Style wise, Diaz takes it. He has better (more effective) striking, way better BJJ, great cardio an iron chin and amazing recovery/heart. Style wise, no matter where this fight is, it's in Diaz's favor.

With that said, GSP has shown that his ability to stall, score points, and rub out boring decisions is pretty much the highest in all of MMA. GSP can probably use his speed advantage to jab and move constantly for 5 rounds... again.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

H33LHooK said:


> Your anecdote doesn't support your argument because rolling, and rolling while dealing with strikes from the top (especially with a guy like GSP), are two different animals.
> 
> I would say odds are GSP will secure a TD sooner rather than later, and when he does, he will work to pass- if he passed BJ's guard (repeatedly), he WILL pass on Diaz.
> When that happens, Nick will either be eating shots, or flopping all over trying to escape/stand up.
> ...


well if I can brake you down you can't hit me. Sometimes you want a fighter to try and strike so you can trap his arm or gain a better position.

We train mma, kick boxing, judo wrestling catch wrestling/jujitsu so yes it is different but its not like rubber guard is super hard to get and its viable. Some of our guys use it a lot, we really like Eddie bravos system even thoogh our style of jujitsu is more of a submission catch wrestling heavy style we are able to use the tenth planet system effectively in mma.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

GSP posesses a combination of speed, agility, and technique unlike any fighter Nick has ever fought before. The comparisons with regards to Nick having the ability to finish fights and GSP unable is comical. Nicks past 10 opponents:

Daley
Santos
Noons
Sakurai
Zaromskis
Smith
Shamrock
Denny
Corbbrey
Inoue

GSPs last 10:

Alves
Penn
Fitch
Kos x2
Serra x2
Hughes
Hardy 
Shields

The weakest fighter GSP faced was Hardy, and Hardy would beat between 8 and all of Diaz's last 10. Nick is facing a HUGE step-up on competition and GSP is not. Nick has excellent technique on the ground, but little strength, whereas GSP has both. GSPs chin is just fine, not sure why people think otherwise. His cardio isn't better than Nicks , but it certainly isn't far behind. Not going to be a good night for Nick I think.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I love how so many people are favoring Diaz.
Fighting skills isnt so simply graded as 

Stand up - XXXX
Wrestling - XXXX
Cardio - XXXX
Chin - XXXX

Cmon guys.. you guys are smart enough to know that it doesnt work that way. There are too many details in each part of MMA to just chose a guys name. By that i mean...
You cant just pick Diaz in the standup because he has better boxing. There is so much more that determines who wins a certain aspect of MMA. 
How many times have we seen a guy dominate the standup even though the other guy is supposedly the better standup fighter? Same goes with every other part of MMA.

The striking wont be determined based off how well Diaz has been boxing against his other opponents.
GSP is quicker, stronger, smarter and more technical then any other fighter Diaz has fought. GSP can come in tag Diaz and move out just as quick. It wont matter how much better Diaz boxing is then GSP if he cant keep up with GSPs agility. GSP also has some great kicks and throws a perfect superman punch. 
There are too many variables to just pick a winner in the standup. 
I see GSP as having these advantages.

Speed
Agility
Strength
Strategy
More Technical
More Weapons
Dictates where the fight takes place

These are things that we CAN predict and that dont have many variables to think about. Everything is pretty straight forward.
With that in mind.. i just dont see how Nick Diaz wins. I hate to say it but Diaz not being gifted physically will be the only thing GSP needs to win this fight.

I hope the ODDS favor Diaz because if people put their money where there mouth is. I think will be winning some pretty damn safe money.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Daley was the quicker, more agile, more powerful and apparently more technical striker. He got knocked out in the first round.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Daley was the quicker, more agile, more powerful and apparently more technical striker. He got knocked out in the first round.


Lets be realistic... that fight could have gone either way. Depending on what ref was handling that fight. Daley could have walked away the winner.

And second
Daley is NOTHING like GSP and isnt even good enough to clean the lint between GSPs toes.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what dont you guys understand, those guys had good bjj but only from the top, diaz has good bjj but from the bottom, did you not see dong hyun kim vs condit? thats whats gonna happen


The only reason you think Diaz is good off his back is because he gets put there a lot because he has no wrestling, hence you see some BJJ activity. What top fighters has he subbed from his back? Right, so what makes you think he'll sub the best WW of all time off his back?

In fact, what top fighters has Diaz subbed full stop? He's been fighting guys who wouldn't and haven't cut it in the UFC, yet suddenly he's a world beater.

Diaz was in the UFC before. Go watch the videos. The hype around him at the moment is crazy. 

Just a quick reminder, this is GSP we're talking about right? The guy that has to have half his vision removed before he even gets punched. The guy who has completely dominated Hughes, BJ, Fitch, Kos, Sherk, Shields etc etc. And the guy he's fighting is Nick Diaz, who lost to Sherk, Riggs, Sanchez so he had to go and fight easier competition outside of the UFC.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

slapshot said:


> This is wrong, when someone has a good guard and they are aggressive it lends to positions opening up and slows down the opponent. I weigh 188 and I had a 245 LB judo/jujitsu fighter locked in rubber guard and it took him forever to pass and by the time he did he was gassed.
> 
> Just because you cant finish it dose not mean its worthless, he was a strong dude so I had to play smart. We roll five minute rounds and I was able to reverse him and end the round on top wile working for a finish.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but in your personal example you mention "rolling" and not "mma sparring". Am I correct in assuming this was a pure grappling session or was there GnP involved?

Because if it's the former I understand completely, I've been in the same position myself and an active guard is really frustrating while rolling. But with strikes thrown in, it's a whole different game. You can just chill out all day in guard if you know what you're doing and have good control, and actually use openings in an active guard to pound their face in or pass IMO, unless their BJJ is waaay above yours. Which is rarely the case in elite mma anymore, almost everyone is brownbelt level.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lets be realistic... that fight could have gone either way. Depending on what ref was handling that fight. Daley could have walked away the winner.
> 
> And second
> Daley is NOTHING like GSP and isnt even good enough to clean the lint between GSPs toes.


Being realistic, no the fight couldn't have gone either way. Daley rocked Diaz and Nick recovered instantly. He was always active, moving and defending himself when rocked.

Diaz knocked Daley out and Paul wasn't defending himself or moving.

I'm referring solely to striking here. If GSP had stood and traded with Daley on the inside like that, GSP would be waking up with a flash light shining in his eyes wondering what day it was.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hiro said:


> The only reason you think Diaz is good off his back is because he gets put there a lot because he has no wrestling, hence you see some BJJ activity. What top fighters has he subbed from his back? Right, so what makes you think he'll sub the best WW of all time off his back?
> 
> In fact, what top fighters has Diaz subbed full stop? He's been fighting guys who wouldn't and haven't cut it in the UFC, yet suddenly he's a world beater.
> 
> Diaz was in the UFC before. Go watch the videos. The hype around him at the moment is crazy.


right you dont remmeber the quick sub of santos who is a blackbelt never mind his record, he is a black belt but he was handled like a white belt, sakurai is another victim of diaz, he usually kos you before he needs to sub too, oh takanori gomi got gogoplattered too, and matt effing hughes subbed GSP to and GSP couldnt even sub hardy or finish him for that matter.

and those ufc fights were at least 7 years ago, and he did decently in those fights it wasnt a wrestlefuck,sherk was scared shiteless on the ground with diaz and sanchez fight was a great bjj scramble both fights could have gone to nick, and he has improved so much since then too, you can throw out all the statistics you want but it doesnt change the fact that diaz along with condit are GSP's worst matchups.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Being realistic, no the fight couldn't have gone either way. Daley rocked Diaz and Nick recovered instantly. He was always active, moving and defending himself when rocked.
> 
> Diaz knocked Daley out and Paul wasn't defending himself or moving.
> 
> I'm referring solely to striking here. If GSP had stood and traded with Daley on the inside like that, GSP would be waking up with a flash light shining in his eyes wondering what day it was.


Ehh i think you are not being realistic here. I dont need to tell you that Daley dropping Diaz scenarios have been considered justified stoppages before. You dont want to look at it like that because you are NOT being realistic. Also Thiago Alves was supposed to knock GSPs lights out but if i recall it was GSP that dropped Alves... not once but twice.

You can pretend to be realistic all you want but both of us know the real truth and we both know whats going to happen once GSP squares off with Nick.







Here is the more obvious reason why you are not being realistic.

You tell me if Daley is moving or not. :sarcastic12:

Also move to 3:42. Diaz isnt "Intelligently" defending himself. He is just turtling up. If you think otherwise then i have to call BS. On a different day Jon would have stopped it and if a different ref was in there then id bet 2 out of 4 times they would have stopped it. Jon didnt make the wrong call but not a man on gods green earth would have called him out on it if he did.

Honestly Re-watching this fight makes me wonder if you have seen it to begin with.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill end with this, this fight isnt for months and ill see you when it happens no more useless arguments


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Well if he's a hugger you're a hater so LOL.


I do hate him but when a fighter is good I admit it I'm not a disrespectful punk that talks badly about someone because"I don't like him!!!11"

People put Diaz's BJJ on a pedestal and I don't get it. He subs strikers and always loses to wrestlers for a decision. He can't submit actual grapplers at all.

He subbed Evangelista who's a decent fighter at best.He dropped weight classes 3 times in his career ffs and he's 18-14. He's no high level fighter

He subbed a finished Sakurai who was coming off 2 losses.

He subbed SCOTT SMITH and subbed 2 more cans early on in his career. People make such a big deal out of his BJJ and its not that great. Look at anyone on that camp, who actually has legit GOOD BJJ in MMA?No one. People see the name"Gracie" and blow their load over it

He's a GOOD fighter but thats it just good. He's not elite like people on here make him out to be. People like class and respect but love this guy who's anything but. He's a disrespectful tool who talks shit about everyone and causes post fight brawls that some how people blame on others.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sousa said:


> I do hate him but when a fighter is good I admit it I'm not a disrespectful punk that talks badly about someone because"I don't like him!!!11"
> 
> People put Diaz's BJJ on a pedestal and I don't get it. He subs strikers and always loses to wrestlers for a decision. He can't submit actual grapplers at all.
> 
> ...


Whilst I don't particularly disagree with your post, you have to admit, hes tenacious, fearless and exciting. Far more then just about any fighter I can think of. Three features that we wish every fighter had, be honest. Even GSP. For that alone, he should be loved. In my opinion of course. If you think hes a twat cause hes a twat... well, that logic goes in my book too!

I think he'll lose to GSP. I also think it will be an awesome fight.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im gonna sit there and watch nick diaz finish gsp and everyone will be shocked except me, gsp cant finish anyone let alone diaz.
> 
> Cardio- Diaz
> Striking- Diaz
> ...


GSP may not have as good cardio but its not far off other than that.

GSP 'S Wreslting > STRIKING , CHIN AND BJJ of Diaz, im sorry its the truth.

I hate to use MMaths but Daley was all over Diaz and nearly finished him , Koscheck dominated Daley with Wrestling i honestly think it will be another showcase of wrestling and how its far superior to BJJ and striking.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Diaz was defending himself properly, its not like Daley was on him for 30 seconds unleashing hell. Diaz grabbed Daley's wrist behind his back and I'm sure that played a factor in the ref not stopping the fight. 

That is far from turtling, he was moving his head around a bit when in that position to make it harder to land clean shots. I'm no Diaz fanboy, I want GSP to beat handedly but the ref made the right call in not stopping the fight but also could have let Daley continue a bit longer


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

GSP wins this by a "Chili Palmer throws a stuntman down the stairs" level of domination.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Ehh i think you are not being realistic here. I dont need to tell you that Daley dropping Diaz scenarios have been considered justified stoppages before. You dont want to look at it like that because you are NOT being realistic. Also Thiago Alves was supposed to knock GSPs lights out but if i recall it was GSP that dropped Alves... not once but twice.
> 
> You can pretend to be realistic all you want but both of us know the real truth and we both know whats going to happen once GSP squares off with Nick.
> 
> ...





Mckeever said:


> Being realistic, no the fight couldn't have gone either way. Daley rocked Diaz and Nick recovered instantly. He was always active, moving and defending himself when rocked.
> 
> Diaz knocked Daley out and Paul wasn't defending himself or moving.
> 
> I'm referring solely to striking here. If GSP had stood and traded with Daley on the inside like that, GSP would be waking up with a flash light shining in his eyes wondering what day it was.


Decided to just re-quote myself seeing as though I have the fight saved on my hard drive and have seen it around four or five times.

Nick Diaz would knock Thiago Alves out within two rounds.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Decided to just re-quote myself seeing as though I have the fight saved on my hard drive and have seen it around four or five times.
> 
> Nick Diaz would knock Thiago Alves out within two rounds.


Ok. If your post was wrong the first time... its not going to be correct the second.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> *HA!*
> This fight wont even be close.
> 
> GSP Is better than Diaz at every single aspect of MMA.
> ...


Point became moot right there. When the hell has BJ done ANYTHING from his guard? And yes, GSP out JABBED Alves (who has serious T-Rex arms by the way, GSP has 6'' on him) but Alves crumbles when you present him with any threat of a TD. Fitch out struck him EASILY in their second fight, too. If Alves is in a stand up war he can put people to sleep, if he's threatened with a TD or fights someone who isn't going to brawl with him he isn't nearly as effective as people think.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Point became moot right there. When the hell has BJ done ANYTHING from his guard? And yes, GSP out JABBED Alves (who has serious T-Rex arms by the way, GSP has 6'' on him) but Alves crumbles when you present him with any threat of a TD. Fitch out struck him EASILY in their second fight, too. If Alves is in a stand up war he can put people to sleep, if he's threatened with a TD or fights someone who isn't going to brawl with him he isn't nearly as effective as people think.


these people just read his bjj credentials and forget he does NOTHING in his guard ever, tell me how many subs BJ has ever had from the bottom? zero tell me how many bottom subs he has ever attempted again zero. so i dont know how you can survive a guard that has no threats


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BJ doesn't do anything from the guard because he chooses to get up.

He only attacks when he has no other choice.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> right you dont remmeber the quick sub of santos who is a blackbelt never mind his record, he is a black belt but he was handled like a white belt, sakurai is another victim of diaz, he usually kos you before he needs to sub too, oh takanori gomi got gogoplattered too, and matt effing hughes subbed GSP to and GSP couldnt even sub hardy or finish him for that matter.
> 
> and those ufc fights were at least 7 years ago, and he did decently in those fights it wasnt a wrestlefuck,sherk was scared shiteless on the ground with diaz and sanchez fight was a great bjj scramble both fights could have gone to nick, and he has improved so much since then too, you can throw out all the statistics you want but it doesnt change the fact that diaz along with condit are GSP's worst matchups.


What top fighters has Diaz subbed from his back?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hiro said:


> What top fighters has Diaz subbed from his back?


if you mean top in grappling then santos, if you mean top in overall fighter than none, but that is simply because diaz has most of his fights on the feet where he ko's fighters including that awesome KO of robbie lawlor, and even if he was on the ground in many of these fights no doubt he would have subbed most if not all of them, GSP has never shown any good BJJ especially being too scared to go in shields awful guard


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Just about everyone is brown belt level? More like yellow orange, there are more than a few solid black belts but ill bet if you do a average for pro mma the rank would be on the lower side.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Sousa said:


> People make such a big deal out of his BJJ and its not that great. Look at anyone on that camp, who actually has legit GOOD BJJ in MMA?


Jake Shields?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Just about everyone is brown belt level? More like yellow orange, there are more than a few solid black belts but ill bet if you do a average for pro mma the rank would be on the lower side.


I said everyone at the "elite" level, not pro. That means the UFC champs, contenders, and anyone past gatekeepers really. 

For starters lets look at the champs: Cain - brown, Anderson - black, GSP - black, Edgar - brown, Aldo - black. Only Cruz and Jones are blues, but with so many blacks the average is probably a brown.

Then look at the top contenders in each div: JDS - brown, Shogun - black, Rashad - black, Machida - black, Forrest - black, Maia - elite black, Marquardt - black, Okami - Judo black but equivalent in BJJ, Shields - elite black, Fitch - black, BJ Penn - elite black and so on. 

Does anyone really see any of these guys being submitted from someone's guard? Here's another question, in the last 5 UFC fights for all of these guys combined, how many have been subbed from guard? Remember that's a set of almost 100 fights.

The answer is zero. And people still keep writing about "active guard" as if it's in any way a likely way to end a main event anymore.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Everybody who is buying that Nick Diaz has a good chance of winning or has the perfect style to beat GSP just hasn't been paying attention.

GSP will take Diaz down and sit in his guard for 5 rounds without breaking a sweat. The striking is much closer than people are saying it is too. 

I'm willing to bet credits or whatever with anybody who cannot see the light.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Everybody who is buying that Nick Diaz has a good chance of winning or has the perfect style to beat GSP just hasn't been paying attention.
> 
> GSP will take Diaz down and sit in his guard for 5 rounds without breaking a sweat. The striking is much closer than people are saying it is too.
> 
> I'm willing to bet credits or whatever with anybody who cannot see the light.


im winning my creds back


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im winning my creds back


Ok. I'll go up to 2 million. 

See you on our thread.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

It's crazy how many people underestimate the stand up of GSP. He's much more explosive than Diaz. Sure if he stands in the pocket with Diaz he'll be eating gloves all night but that won't happen. GSP will utilize his leg kicks against Nick who doesn't have good leg kick defense which will make his mobility more and more of an advantage as Diaz slows down from the kicks. He'll also use his superman jab which along with his reach advantage will not be defended. He'll do it over and over. 

Of course this is IF he stands up with Diaz which he probably won't to play it safe. When GSP wants to take it to the ground he'll take it to the ground. An 18 year old version of GSP would be able to take Diaz down. 

Once on the ground GSP will overpower Diaz and no he will not be submitted. GSP is the highest grade athlete there is in the UFC. He trains his ground game more than anything else and you have to be out of your mind if you think that GSP hasn't trained submission defense and escapes from every submission from every angle from the best of the best grapplers. Lesser men would be submitted by Diaz but GSP will not be... 5 minutes is NOT enough time to submit a 2011 GSP.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MMAnWEED said:


> Once on the ground GSP will overpower Diaz and no he will not be submitted. *GSP is the highest grade athlete there is in the UFC.* He trains his ground game more than anything else and you have to be out of your mind if you think that GSP hasn't trained submission defense and escapes from every submission from every angle from the best of the best grapplers. Lesser men would be submitted by Diaz but GSP will not be... 5 minutes is NOT enough time to submit a 2011 GSP.


QFT. If you combined the skills of the last 5 guys Diaz has fought, you still wouldn't have GSP. This will be a good fight, i'm not suggesting GSP will massacre Nick, but people saying Nick has more strengths than GSP or less weaknesses are just haters on a whole new level. He's also been rolling with Roger Gracie for a while now which would make anyone in the world better on the ground, especially someone as athletic and disciplined as GSP.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

People act like because fighters have black belts that it means the skill level is the same? Its not but that's what you get when you deal with fans.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

GSP is skilled but I have a major problem with him. For a guy that is that skilled and that dominate against everybody he has fought he should be finishing them. 

Someone explain to me y guys like shogun,silva,jones,cain,junior, machida,aldo are all finishing fights. GSP has not had a finish in his last 6 fight. Someone explain to me y? Carlos Condit a ww who is not even on the same level as gsp is finishing people.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think GSP is way to smart to lose this fight. Its not a big secret what ND's weakness is. The dude cant handle good wrestlers. If GSP wouldnt stand and trade with Hardy, there is no way in hell he is going to try and outstrike Diaz. He is going to take him down, and work some GNP/top control for five rounds. There will be zero surprises in this fight. Its going to go the distance and be super uneventful.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I think GSP is way to smart to lose this fight. Its not a big secret what ND's weakness is. The dude cant handle good wrestlers. If GSP wouldnt stand and trade with Hardy, there is no way in hell he is going to try and outstrike Diaz. He is going to take him down, and work some GNP/top control for five rounds. There will be zero surprises in this fight. Its going to go the distance and be super uneventful.


true, here is waht i don;t get though we all know what gsp will do. But yet people love him to death. Its sad the amount of love gsp gets even though he is not finishing fights. No body calls him out on it, but yet people are quick to judge Jon fitch, or any other good fighter who fails to finish ie rampage,silva,etc.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

slapshot said:


> People act like because fighters have black belts that it means the skill level is the same? Its not but that's what you get when you deal with fans.


Back in the 90s I was hoping that with the rise of MMA the talk about belt colour in martial arts is finally going to end. But obviously most people still like to talk more about pieces of clothing than about skill.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I think Nick has a better chance at winning than anyone GSP has faced yet. He's willing to put himself in danger for the win and he's got a super aggressive guard to counter GSP's wrestling.

If anyone is gonna beat GSP before he retires I think it'd be Nick.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

One of the most misunderstood point in this thread (IMO) is the cardio aspect. Diaz's main claim to fame for cardio is his triathlon training. Triathlon training is slow twitch muscles to perform at a low intensity for long periods of time. With more and more research, people are discovering that HIIT is the type of training required for MMA and fighting in general. Whenever we see GSP training Cardio he's always doing HIIT. 

I think both have very different styles of cardio but I believe GSP's is better suited for fighting.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Ok. I'll go up to 2 million.
> 
> See you on our thread.


Don't bet with him. He doesn't honor it.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> One of the most misunderstood point in this thread (IMO) is the cardio aspect. Diaz's main claim to fame for cardio is his triathlon training. Triathlon training is slow twitch muscles to perform at a low intensity for long periods of time. With more and more research, people are discovering that HIIT is the type of training required for MMA and fighting in general. Whenever we see GSP training Cardio he's always doing HIIT.
> 
> I think both have very different styles of cardio but I believe GSP's is better suited for fighting.


I agree, i do think Diaz is very dangerous but his cardio is very overrated IMO...its not bad by any means but he does fade during fights but GSP never fades, his MMA cardio is on another level


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

They also have a completely different pace of fighting. Diaz is in your face the entire fight. Gsp hangs back and picks his times to attack. I've never seen Diaz fade in a fight. Even his decision losses are back and forth the entire 3 rounds with nonstop action.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Don't bet with him. He doesn't honor it.


they make a thread in the member bet section of the forum, we will make them honor it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M_D said:


> they make a thread in the member bet section of the forum, we will make them honor it


dont worry that waste of a poster is just a hater, i ponied up my 1 mil when rory beat mike pyle at 133


----------

